# anyone have jewel weed



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone have dried jewel weed that they would be interested in selling?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Not here. In fact, I'm hoping I dried enough to get me through the season. Check with Marion or Barb.


----------



## scottrunfarm (Dec 20, 2012)

JUst curious, what do you do with dried jewel weed?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Scottrunfarm 
Welcome to the forum. Please take a moment to click on your "Edit Your Details" and fill in your signature. Name, area of the country and breeds of goats (If you don't have goats and are here for the cheese or soap sections, please say something along that line ie..."Here for the soap"  We find that it doesn't just help to answer questions, it makes the forum friendlier if everyone is a real person. Thanks, and PM me or another administrator back if you need help doing this.

Are you a soaper? We're so glad to have you with us. Please help us to make this forum great by asking more great questions and joining in on the discussions.
Tamera


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Jewelweed is a natural poison ivy remedy. If you get into poison ivy (or any itchies), look around for jewelweed and *smear* it where ever you got touched by the poison ivy. It supposedly neutralizes the oils of the poison ivy. 
Some of us infuse jewelweed (dried or fresh) in oil and use it in soap/lotion as an *anti-itch* product. Alot of people swear by it and it is one of our best sellers in both soap and lotion.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Can a person grow jewelweed like an herb or vegetable? Can seeds be ordered? 

I haven't made soap, but hope to in the future. I have a lot to learn, as I gather up molds and info for making that first batch of soap or lotion. I am still reading recipes and watching you tubes on soap making.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Jewelweed generally grows in very wet areas. I have had no luck with growing it here in Texas, of course!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, wet soils. Very wet. We find it in swampy areas here. It is prolific. It's picked in August. I don't know if I'd know what it looks like without the flowers that bloom in late summer.

If anyone wants some this fall, let me know. But not now, let me know in August.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I did purchase seed but I heard it is a biannual sprouter, meaning it has to go through two summer, fall, winter, spring cycles before it will sprout, and it likes its "feet" wet. I never got it to sprout.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, it is supposed to grow naturally here, and I had some wet places to try the seed that I got from my MIL, but only a few sprouted (the same season as planted) and none of them got any further than that. From the reading that I have done, it is VERY difficult to start.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've looked high and low here in central Va. and not found any jewelweed at all. A lady I know brought me pictures of it back from the parkway. It looked like she had found it, but wasn't looking for it at the time, just thought the flowers were pretty when she took the picture and does not remember exactly where the picture was taken  I've tried the seeds without luck. I've looked high and low on the internet for plants, dried herb, etc. with no luck. I've asked around enough at the local garden centers that I would have thought one of them would have gotten some for me, but I am just resigned to not making any more jewelweed soap. The couple batches I made sold very, very well. Really wish I could get a steady, reliable supply. I got my one and only batch of the herb from barb. She doesn't sell it commercially though and I hate to keep bothering her for it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita, I'll send you some in the fall.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, my MIL brought me some but they had picked it and stuffed it into rubbermaid tubs while it was still moist and by the time they got here (they drove out to visit us and it was in the back of their pickup), it was moldy. So that obviously wasn't going to work.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Sold my last bars of jewel weed soap today.


----------

